# Feeling lonely



## rubster (Jul 26, 2011)

Hey ladies,

I am feeling a bit low and isolated, we had our community day yesterday and was beset with the usual pregnancy announcements, new babies etc. And I just felt very very left out….. like a washed up failure. I found myself gravitating towards the aged 50 plus people as they were safer! And then of course I started thinking that my little one (who was unusually a bit clingy yesterday) isn;t as confident as the other children due to no siblings. Usually I am super philosophical about her not having sibs and see her as really confident etc (which she is) so I am a bit worried that I was feeling like this yesterday - I realise this is actually all about me…. I guess just writing this down to you all helps to get it out. I can pour it all out and then go back to being my usual breezy fun mum with her, as the last thing I want is for her to sense my pain. 

I guess I just wanted to reach out

Thanks xx


----------



## Charmars (Sep 14, 2014)

Didn't want to read and run so I just wanted to send you a huge hug Hun


----------



## seemedlike4eva (Jan 26, 2010)

I thought I was OK til I saw a pg lady the other day, it was just random paying for petrol at the same time, and I suddennly felt a bit envious. To the rest of the world we now look like normal fertiles cos we have a toddler, but we never will be. I am unable to go through another pregnancy medically. Our daughter is a happy confident bright girl, but I keep feeling guilty that there will not be a sibling. I doubt that I could actually cope with another child at this moment anyway. After all the years of trying and 16 failed treatments I was so ecstatic I thought happy ever after. Knowing what a lot of people in the FF community are still going through makes me feel incredibly selfish to have these thoughts. Its a strange place to be - but it's good to know I'm not the only one x


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

Yr dd will be OK and happy, one day she will meet the best ever guy and will have many, many kids. And you will be the happiest grandma.


----------



## Samesquibelcher86 (Dec 18, 2015)

I know exactly how you feel, we have been trying for #2 for almost 3yrs now, we have a daughter and are incredibly lucky to have her but can't help yearning for a sibling for her. She's at the age now where she keeps asking for a sister and it makes me so sad that we may never be able to give her that. 
I feel like just lately I avoid pregnant people at every cost! The girl over the road is heavily pregnant and I have just completely ignored her! (I feel awful) but she is having number 2 and I can't help but feel envious. 
I'm trying to stay positive and think as long a LO is happy and myself and DH are doing everything we can to give her the best life possible it won't be the end of the world if she doesn't have a sibling (some days it's harder to that than others) 
Just stay positive you're definitely not alone in how you're feeling x


----------

